# Dashcam video of stolen cruiser in Sterling Heights chase and crash



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Did someone call 9, 1 HOLY SHIT!?





Police have arrested a third suspect involved in a series of alleged crimes that spawned from a road rage incident, which led to a police chase and stolen police cruiser on April 2.

According to police, an altercation occurred in Utica between Hubert and three other individuals that were in a black Ford Fusion. Two of the individuals, Marcino Lattner and Anthony Brown, were placed in custody and charged Thursday.

The incident began when Lettner, Brown and a third, unknown suspect confronted Hubert. The suspects got back into their Ford Fusion and Hubert got into his black Durango and followed the men at a high rate of speed on M-59.

Hubert fired at the Fusion. The vehicles then headed south on M-53 where Sterling Heights police got involved, however, neither suspect vehicles stopped and were traveling at a rate more than 100 mph.

A suspect in the Fusion, Marcino Lattner, exited the vehicle at one point and was chased by police on foot until he stole a responding officer's vehicle. Police eventually forced the vehicle to an abrupt stop, according to a release, and arrested Lattner.

The Fusion, with two suspects still inside, eventually stopped in a Detroit neighborhood. The two suspects then fled on foot. The driver of the Fusion, Anthony Brown, was apprehended and arrested.

Brandon Hubert, the driver of the Durango, was arrested Thursday and is being charged with fleeing and eluding in the third degree, firearm discharge from a vehicle and felony firearm. Marcino Lattner is charged with unlawful driving away, fleeing and eluding in the third degree, resisting and obstructing police and malicious destruction of police property. Anthony Brown is charged with fleeing and eluding in the third degree and driving while license is suspended.


----------

